# pe departe atat de grave pe..



## THE-GULP

Salut,
"Dupa ce inspirati adanc, emotionati de dramatismului titlului, va ofer niste informatii care nu-s nici *pe *departe atat de grave *pe *cat pot parea la prima vedere"

La ce se referă (pe)?


----------



## farscape

"Dupa ce inspiraţi adânc, emoţionaţi de dramatismului titlului, vă ofer nişte informaţii care nu-s nici *pe *departe atât de grave *pe *cât pot părea la prima vedere"

Pe scurt şi în viteză...

"informations which aren't *by* far as serious *as* they may seem at first sight"

Later,


----------



## THE-GULP

Mulţumesc pentru ajutorul tău!


----------



## farscape

Ceva mai multe detalii:

Exemplu: Casa asta nu e nici pe departe atât de mare pe cât arată  în reclamă.

Pe scurt, casa este mult mai mică decât arată în reclamă.


Notiunea/sensul de *mult mai* (_mică_), este dată de prima  parte a expresiei: *nu este nici pe departe* (_atât de mare_).


*nici pe departe* (expresie): defineşte diferenţa; comparaţie  negativă
*pe cât* (în acest caz): introduce elementul de comparaţie

Spor,


----------



## THE-GULP

Mulţumesc din nou.


----------

